# Kisspeptin on TRT



## gallileo60 (Aug 20, 2020)

I was told by my TRT people that the compounding Pharmacy's they deal with were  no longer able to (sell?) HGC by itself, so my last order it came with B12 in it, and was red when you reconstituted it...Fair enough....This time I was sent Kisspetin (I agreed to it, til I can get my own HCG) 2 ml..1mg per ml....Was told to do 0.1 ml twice a week...I tried to read up on this substance as I have zero experience with it.....Any of you guys ever hear of this, or used it??? Ive been using these guys for 4 yrs or so, and never had any problems..BTW this is made WP Pharma....Thanks


----------



## j2048b (Aug 20, 2020)

Never heard of it, buy hcg online eazy peazy and cheaper.... Google around for some sites...


----------



## CJ (Aug 20, 2020)

You're 60 years old, right?

What's your reason for using HCG? It's not necessary.


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You're 60 years old, right?
> 
> What's your reason for using HCG? It's not necessary.



I'll be taking hCG for as long as I have testicles.  If he's sexually active I think he needs it.


----------



## Jin (Aug 21, 2020)

Megatron28 said:


> I'll be taking hCG for as long as I have testicles.  If he's sexually active I think he needs it.



having testicles is soooo old school, brah.


----------



## CJ (Aug 21, 2020)

I sometimes think of using some again, to see if the ol' boys will grow back. :32 (20):


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 21, 2020)

It's a GnRH agonist that works by stimulating the pituitary gland, which means it will be rendered null and avoid by TRT. In other words, this stuff doesn't work when exogenous hormones are in the mix.

It's an interesting choice to kickstart natural production but not in any way a substitute for hCG (works primarily through the testes, not the pituitary) for TRT folks.


----------



## gallileo60 (Aug 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You're 60 years old, right?
> 
> What's your reason for using HCG? It's not necessary.




While thats true, im as vain as the next guy about ball size...Yeah I know its silly, but they have shrunk some, and it freaks me out...The HCG was part of the package up until now...So maybe I will just get some, or perhaps just let the boys shrivel up....ARG.... Thanks for your reply...


----------



## gallileo60 (Aug 21, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> It's a GnRH agonist that works by stimulating the pituitary gland, which means it will be rendered null and avoid by TRT. In other words, this stuff doesn't work when exogenous hormones are in the mix.
> 
> It's an interesting choice to kickstart natural production but not in any way a substitute for hCG (works primarily through the testes, not the pituitary) for TRT folks.



Yeah thats believable...Think I will just get my own, and let the Kisspeptin go...Thanks everyone for your input...


----------

